# Discord Servers



## DeadAccount (Apr 20, 2021)

Does anyone know of any rather small furry discord servers? I have trouble starting out in really big groups because yeah- XD


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 21, 2021)

well i keep finding some like that but they keep going inactive after a while


----------



## Yazoht (Apr 22, 2021)

They do seem hard to find...  probably would have the most luck lurking around this + other forums and checking threads/signatures until you find one with indications of steady activity


----------



## FoxWithAName (Apr 22, 2021)

Sooooo, I asked this question myself and I am not a good conversation starter and I have a lot of trouble connecting with people, my logical solution to this problem, create one so people can connect with me ^^. No serious I created one and we can shape the server to our liking. If you are interested join and tell your friends, I will try to maintain it, if someone is interested in shaping it as well, no problem I will give you admin rights... LETS DO THIS.

https://discord.gg/TMuABkRNem <-- Link will never expire (hopefully)


----------



## Kyrick (Apr 26, 2021)

FoxWithAName said:


> Sooooo, I asked this question myself and I am not a good conversation starter and I have a lot of trouble connecting with people, my logical solution to this problem, create one so people can connect with me ^^. No serious I created one and we can shape the server to our liking. If you are interested join and tell your friends, I will try to maintain it, if someone is interested in shaping it as well, no problem I will give you admin rights... LETS DO THIS.
> 
> https://discord.gg/TMuABkRNem <-- Link will never expire (hopefully)


I'll give this a shot! I'm not used to Discord but I'm easy to talk with. Music, Fandom etc...


----------

